
Declassified: US Military's Secret Cold War Space Project Revealed - anseljh
http://www.space.com/31470-manned-orbiting-laboratory-military-space-station.html?cmpid=514648
======
anseljh
The declassified NRO documents are here:
[http://www.nro.gov/foia/declass/MOL.html](http://www.nro.gov/foia/declass/MOL.html)

